

Setting up Laravel 4 on OS X 10.10 Mavericks - aligajani
http://www.mrgeek.me/technology/tutorials/php/setting-up-laravel-4-on-os-x-10-9-mavericks/

======
Someone
Please correct the title. This is about _10.9 Mavericks_ not _10.10 Yosemite_

